# egg spots = males?



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

If there are egg spots on my 1.5 in juveniles anal fins, does that make them males? or is this something that can change?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Assuming you are talking about Mbuna. Dominant males are more likely to have more impressive eggspots, but females can have some small eggspots. It depends with the species.

In simple terms, no, you cannot reliably sex many species simply by whether there is an eggspot or not. If you have a group, you can pick out the top male or second male, since they will probably have the best eggspots, as well as fins that are more pointed, and signs of male color. Some species can be hard to sex, such as Yellow Labs. A lot depends on the group dynamic, and which fish are in the tank.


----------



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

Okay Thanks! Yes Mbuna's. Albino socolifi, Red Zebra,Yellow labs and Cobalt Blue's in particular. Some have more than others, now it makes sense! Love this forum... :thumb:


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/gender.php

Quick answer on egg spots = no. I think it is more of a sign of aggression than sex.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Egg spots are probably from hormones associated with dominance.... the more dominant the male, the more impressive the egg spots tend to be. The alpha male gets more impressive eggspots, and earlier.

Yes, females can have small egg spots, but you rarely see a dominant male not have egg spots with Mbuna. I'm always baffled that people say that egg spots don't mean much. An egg spot does not mean that a fish is male... but with a little experience, you can pick some males out of a tank pretty easily, and seeing the egg spots can help.

A pic from the profiles of a male and female adult Metriaclima


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

It is one of those assumptions that can cause you to pick a "male" that isnt a male or a female that isnt a female that is why I dont like the assumption.

I will say YES the fish in a group of a certain mbuna breed with the MOST egg spots is a male. 
I would also say though that if the mbuna just has one egg spot in my experience could be either.


----------



## Jrox72 (Oct 22, 2014)

Good info! thanks again


----------

